# James Zumbo flushes career down toilet



## Grenadier (Feb 19, 2007)

A gun snob, and an ignorant one at that:

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/assault_rifles_.html#comment-60817318



> As I write this, I'm hunting coyotes in southeastern Wyoming with Eddie Stevenson, PR Manager for Remington Arms, Greg Dennison, who is senior research engineer for Remington, and several writers. We're testing Remington's brand new .17 cal Spitfire bullet on coyotes.
> 
> I must be living in a vacuum. The guides on our hunt tell me that the use of AR and AK rifles have a rapidly growing following among hunters, especially prairie dog hunters. I had no clue. Only once in my life have I ever seen anyone using one of these firearms.
> 
> I call them "assault" rifles, which may upset some people. Excuse me, maybe I'm a traditionalist, but I see no place for these weapons among our hunting fraternity. I'll go so far as to call them "terrorist" rifles. They tell me that some companies are producing assault rifles that are "tackdrivers."


 

Very ignorant of Zumbo, considering that many folks use the AR-15 platform as varmit guns, due to their accuracy, reliability, and versatility.  Not only that, but other "evil" guns such as the SKS rifle, are frequently used for medium sized game, such as deer.  



He has posted his "apology" here:

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/i_was_wrong_big.html


I have mixed feelings on this.  One one hand, it takes a big man to admit that he was wrong, but on the other hand, someone of his experience should have had the wisdom to not go shooting his mouth (pardon the pun) in a fit of snobbery.  While it's certainly his right to be a gun snob of the worst kind, he does need to realize that it's also everyone else's right to staunchly disagree with him.  

Don't be surprised if Remington drops their sponsorship of him.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2007)

You would think after being involved in hunting, shooting and the NRA he should realize what implications his blog might bring. He was stating that the AR has no place in hunting, thats ok, he's entitled to his ignorant opinion, but what gets me is that he goes on to call them "assault" and "terrorist" weapons.  This could easily be interpreted by media as..."Even James Zumbo, experienced expert hunter claims there is no place for assault weapons."  What comes next is peaked interest in getting these types of guns BANNED. Gun owners should look at the whole (if one part of our shooting community takes a hit it will effect ALL shooters and it might not be too long before your grampas old hunting shotgun is banned too).


----------



## grydth (Feb 19, 2007)

By the time the ripples from Zumbo's dumbo remarks have subsided, he may find himself hunting coyotes with a rubber band gun.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't know if he flushed his career down the toilet, but he definately shot himself in the foot on this one.

This is posted on Remington's Website:

" NOTICE: Remington is in the process of severing our sponsorships with Mr. Zumbo.  Remington in no way shares or advocates any of the comments made by Mr. Zumbo on his blog site.  A formal announcement will be released by noon today."

http://www.remington.com/


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Feb 19, 2007)

What was he thinking?


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2007)

It has started. The Brady Bunch picked up on it already...

Sunday, February 18, 2007
Even Remington's top gun writer agrees on Assault Weapons

With important writers such as this on our side, it is clear that we have a cultural imperative to remove dangerous terrorist rifles from our streets, and our woods.

Jim Zumbo is a writer for the prestigious Outdoor Life magazine and represents the views of America's true sportsmen. He is also sponsored by Remington.

http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&MyToken=bb027c77-4e4b-4679-9555-c1ec707d4eb0

As far as his apology...its kind of like a murderer saying he was sorry for killing your family. Damage is done and its too little too late. His career deserves the death penalty.


----------



## grydth (Feb 19, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> What was he thinking?



Do we really want to know? Every now and then something disengages all a guy's safety mechanisms - like "Kramer" - and some slobbering demon gets out.


----------



## Carol (Feb 19, 2007)

That all sounds too...convenient.


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2007)

Blotan Hunka said:


> What was he thinking?



I'm guessing here... but I think he represents the opinion of most hunters (at least in my area). At our local gun club you have seperate "clicks" of shooters just like how there are clicks in highschool (jocks, nerds, etc). If I show up to shoot clays with my "tactical" pump shotgun I'm frowned upon because its not what they are used to. Doesn't matter if I can bust clays as good as someone with a $4000 double barrel. In short, there is some personal snobbery going on. He doesn't like the AR platform just like the clay shooters don't like the defensive shotgun which is ok...he is entitled to his opinion, when you are a prolific writer in the industry and don't consider what further damage your opinion might cause, well you know the rest! Its almost like he was privately talking among his hunting buddies around a campfire rather than addressing millions of readers, I just don't get it?


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> That all sounds too...convenient.



Agreed...its like using a racial slur and then trying to say you have alot of friends that are ________.

The Zumbo camp has a PR nightmare on thier hands.


----------



## grydth (Feb 19, 2007)

I understand many hunters have no use for an AK....... just as hunting an animal down does absolutely nothing for me....... but why be stupid enough to give aid and comfort to those who want to *disarm all of us*?


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 19, 2007)

This guy is a friggin idiot, I'm glad Remington is severing ties with him...

hopefully this will end his career.


----------



## grydth (Feb 19, 2007)

As a favor, can you tell me where you saw Remington has shown this guy the door?

Well, given what's above in post #6, he's got one career about 'shot'...... but let's see if he jumps ship and becomes "The Voice of Reasonable and Responsible Gun Owners" over at the Brady organization or some similar place.

Gun control was barely on the radar screen this year, and now its front burner thanks to him. Everyone has dumb thoughts, but whatever happened to just STFU when you do?


----------



## bydand (Feb 19, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> I don't know if he flushed his career down the toilet, but he definately shot himself in the foot on this one.
> 
> This is posted on Remington's Website:
> 
> ...



Well good for them!  Prompt, decisive action on their part.  I may just have to look at getting another Remington soon.  Never hurts to back the good guys.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 19, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> A gun snob, and an ignorant one at that:
> 
> http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/assault_rifles_.html#comment-60817318
> 
> ...




Both Links are down or 404.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 19, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Both Links are down or 404.


 
Taken down.  Outdoor Life is getting rid of him as well.  

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/statement_from_.html


----------



## Infinite (Feb 19, 2007)

So what I don't understand is...

The right to bear arms was granted us to protect us from our OWN GOVERNMENT.

Yet they outlaw the same cool toys they have. Now granted no one civi or government should have nukes and or biologicals...

But I mean I think the commute to work would be more plesant if the guy inf ront of you may or may not have an armour pericing projectile of some kind.

--Infy
Its not about gun control... its about SELF control.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 19, 2007)

Infinite said:


> But I mean I think the commute to work would be more plesant if the guy inf ront of you may or may not have an armour pericing projectile of some kind.


 
Almost any centerfire rifle ammo will penetrate soft body armor, regardless of bullet construction.  




> --Infy
> Its not about gun control... its about SELF control.


 
We are in complete agreement on that matter!


----------



## kempo7 (Feb 19, 2007)

Open mouth insert foot


----------



## tellner (Feb 19, 2007)

Infinite, the Constitution does not grant any rights. It _recognizes _ones with which we are naturally endowed. At least that was the theory back when "that damned piece of paper" (to quote Shrubus Minimus) was written.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 19, 2007)

Grenadier said:


> A gun snob, and an ignorant one at that:
> 
> http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/assault_rifles_.html#comment-60817318
> 
> ...


 
I used to share his "ignorant" opinion - until I got educated regarding the necessity of the right to bear arms (handgun put in my face during robbery) and met some really responsible folks who have (and do NOT abuse) assault type rifles. OTOH, this guy has no excuse because he's (supposedly) well educated on firearms.

Interesting that he rags on a higher caliber weapon that is also used by folks for varmint hunting - then goes on to say that he's testing the new .17 caliber on coyotes. Excuse me, but such a low caliber, unless someone gets a good shot, is nowhere near as humane in its use as a round from an "assault rifle".


----------



## RBaddorf (Feb 20, 2007)

grydth said:


> As a favor, can you tell me where you saw Remington has shown this guy the door?
> 
> Well, given what's above in post #6, he's got one career about 'shot'...... but let's see if he jumps ship and becomes "The Voice of Reasonable and Responsible Gun Owners" over at the Brady organization or some similar place.
> 
> Gun control was barely on the radar screen this year, and now its front burner thanks to him. Everyone has dumb thoughts, but whatever happened to just STFU when you do?


 






 

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Remington to Sever Sponsorship Ties with Jim Zumbo​*Madison, North Carolina*  As a result of comments made by Mr. Jim Zumbo in recent postings on his blog site, Remington Arms Company, Inc., has severed all sponsorship ties with Mr. Zumbo effective immediately. While Mr. Zumbo is entitled to his opinions and has the constitutional right to freely express those opinions, these comments are solely his, and do not reflect the views of Remington.
Remington has spent tens of millions of dollars defending our Second Amendment rights to privately own and possess firearms and we will continue to vigorously fight to protect these rights, commented Tommy Millner, Remingtons CEO and President. As hunters and shooters of all interest levels, we should strive to utilize this unfortunate occurrence to unite as a whole in support of our Second Amendment rights.
We regret having to terminate our long-standing relationship with Mr. Zumbo, who is a well-respected writer and life-long hunter.

###​ ​


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 20, 2007)

Let his name, his likeness, his every written word be stricken from our annals as one who has never lived.

That is how we remember *TRAITORS.*


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 20, 2007)

arnisandyz said:


> I'm guessing here... but I think he represents the opinion of most hunters (at least in my area). At our local gun club you have seperate "clicks" of shooters just like how there are clicks in highschool (jocks, nerds, etc). If I show up to shoot clays with my "tactical" pump shotgun I'm frowned upon because its not what they are used to. Doesn't matter if I can bust clays as good as someone with a $4000 double barrel. In short, there is some personal snobbery going on. He doesn't like the AR platform just like the clay shooters don't like the defensive shotgun which is ok...he is entitled to his opinion, when you are a prolific writer in the industry and don't consider what further damage your opinion might cause, well you know the rest! Its almost like he was privately talking among his hunting buddies around a campfire rather than addressing millions of readers, I just don't get it?


This is so true, you can see it at a lot of gun-clubs.  Heck, I've seen it even seen handgunners go into different cliques over what stance they shoot from.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 20, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> This is so true, you can see it at a lot of gun-clubs. Heck, I've seen it even seen handgunners go into different cliques over what stance they shoot from.
> 
> Jeff


 
Absolutely this is true!


----------



## arnisandyz (Feb 20, 2007)

SFC JeffJ said:


> This is so true, you can see it at a lot of gun-clubs.  Heck, I've seen it even seen handgunners go into different cliques over what stance they shoot from.
> 
> Jeff



The more I think of it, I don't think Zumbo intentially meant to present AR type rifles in a bad light to the general public. It sounded to me like he was addressing his "clique" (thanks for the spelling correction Jeff). The same way a Sporting Clays snob would tell his buddies that they should BAN defensive type shotguns from Sporting Clays competition. They are not saying they should Ban them forever, just from thier competition. I'm not saying they are right for doing so, but they are entitled to thier own opinion. The hoopla started because he forgot who whe was talking to and what words he chose to convey his thoughts. "Assault", "Terrorist" and "Banned" in the same paragraph is not the right choice of words. He could have easily got his point across by refering to the AR as a "military type" hi-capacity semiautomatic and further go on to explain why he thinks that type of rifle is not good for hunting. In addition, he could have used words like Stricter hunting regulations (instead of BANNED) applied to these types of weapons.

I don't agree with Zumbo's views, but it just amazes me that he is an experienced writer that doesn't know how to write and that I can come up with a better explanation (appology letter) than he himself can.


----------



## K31 (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm thinking that this guy could show up either in some regular sportswriter gig or as the "convenient idiot" for the Bradys. 

I heard that sportswriters are by-and-large a liberal crowd so maybe this is just his way of establishing his bonifides.

Ironically, I was in a paper varmint shoot last spring at our club. Although there were many heavy barreled bolt action rifles with bipods and 20X scopes with huge sunshades, the match was won by an AR-type rifle.


----------

